# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Lighting

## ctlam

Hi,

Do anyone know that any house hold florecent light can grow good plants such as moss and raccia.

Is it good to used the energy saving florecent light?

Thanks

----------


## tawauboy

fluorescent tubes for home can be used to grow the plants that you have mentioned. you'll need sufficient tubes to produce the light levels required. on top of lights, you'll need sufficient nutrients.

----------


## ctlam

If I would like to have the raccia bubble non stop, and I will put in CO2, how much of normal house florescent wattage do it required. I am having a 2 ft tank. Will the florescent lamp product too much heat until the moss die?

----------


## tawauboy

72 watts should do the job.
add a fan or two to cool the light and tank water.

----------

